# My sex dream came true!



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

May be an odd question, but has anyone ever had a vivid sex dream that you were doing things with your spouse that you haven't done in a little while and were craving those very moves? Then the next night, your spouse (without any prompts from you) reenacted the same dream you had almost exactly? That happened to me on Saturday and Sunday night! The only difference between the dream and real life was that she drove the whole thing in real life while I was the one leading in the dream. I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## BurningHeart (Dec 30, 2012)

I was thinking the VW bus full of cheerleaders, wow, I was way off. Glad someone is living the dream, literally


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

BurningHeart said:


> I was thinking the VW bus full of cheerleaders, wow, I was way off. Glad someone is living the dream, literally


I remain faithful, even in my dreams! LOL


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

That's awesome! I rarely dream about sex, at least that I remember.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I pretty much stopped dreaming about sex years ago.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I had a dream, and it was an emma sandwich. Emma watson, and Emma stone, and I am the meat filling. I don't think that dream will come true though. I also wouldn't mind a side of mature women also. Keira Knightly, Jessica Alba, and Christina Hendricks.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

"Dear Penthouse Forum,

You'll never believe what happened to me this past weekend..."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I remain faithful, even in my dreams! LOL


Dude. Same here.

WTF?!?


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Actually, I've done this for my lady a few times, apparently. There was even one time I was gently waking her up in the wee hours for some fun, and it was quite a while before she realized she wasn't dreaming. It was absolutely adorable...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

When I first dated my wifee to be, then got engaged and married, I dreamed about sex with other women......but now, 15 years later, I actually dream about having sex with her.:smthumbup:


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

CuddleBug said:


> When I first dated my wifee to be, then got engaged and married, I dreamed about sex with other women......but now, 15 years later, I actually dream about having sex with her.:smthumbup:


High f'n five man, me too. Make sure she knows this! :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Come to think about it, I never have....but I will now.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> May be an odd question, but has anyone ever had a vivid sex dream that you were doing things with your spouse that you haven't done in a little while and were craving those very moves? Then the next night, your spouse (without any prompts from you) reenacted the same dream you had almost exactly? That happened to me on Saturday and Sunday night! The only difference between the dream and real life was that she drove the whole thing in real life while I was the one leading in the dream. I thought it was pretty cool.


Maybe you talk in your sleep?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

So last night my wife and I got to have sex twice - back to back! Here's how we pulled that off. We're in the middle of our passion, D14 knocks on the door and we both yell out an exasperated "WHAT?!" She comes in while we're scrambled undercovers and I'm sure she knows what we were doing... Anyways, I have to help her with a math problem. Completely lose the erection and then when she's done with her math questions, I have to start back up from scratch. So...TWO TIMES BABY!!!

Interesting side note. I'm sick with a cold/sinus infection. Wife and I still have the urges, so we did it last night. We rolled with it as best we can and it was pretty funny seeing how she asked me to face away from her while I talk to her and just joking with it to try to not breath on her. No kissing (), but we had fun in other ways. Funny thing, my wife puts her pants over her face to protect her from my disease, and she got extra turned on because she couldn't see. 

So...looks like we'll start exploring blindfolds in the future. Not sure if any restraints will come into play, but who knows? Aside from holding her arms behind her head a couple of times, we never went down that route. Neither of us thought about the blindfold before - no reason why, just didn't. 

Livin' the dream, my fellow TAMMERS


----------

